# Tyre recommendations...



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I guess it has been a while since tyre type have been discussed...

My fronts are due for replacement and I was going to go for Bridgestone 245/35 R19 93Y Potenza AO S001 but they are a tad expensive and was wondering whether there are better options out there. Goodyear eagle F1 Asymmetric 3 245/35 R19 Y (93) have been recommended in the past, any views on alternatives to the Bridgestone...

I have the Bridgestone Potenza on my rear wheels, is it OK to have two different manufacturer tyres on the front?

Tony


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You can't go wrong with Michelin Pilot Sports. Have run them on all my S and RS Audis for the last 15 years. Excellent grip, wet or dry and wear very slowly. I usually get about 20k out of a set. Can't wait to get them on my TTS in a few weeks time, replacing the God awful Hankooks, now they're finally down to 3mm


----------



## GJScot (May 5, 2015)

I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3s on my Mk3. Replaced the Hankooks on the rear at 13,500 miles and the fronts at 16,000 miles. The Goodyears are quieter and always seem to grip well, wet or dry and they generally just feel much better. They are lasting well too - I've now done 11,000 miles on the rears and they have plenty of life in them - probably another 5 or 6k miles so I can't really fault them.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

GJScot said:


> I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3s on my Mk3. Replaced the Hankooks on the rear at 13,500 miles and the fronts at 16,000 miles. The Goodyears are quieter and always seem to grip well, wet or dry and they generally just feel much better. They are lasting well too - I've now done 11,000 miles on the rears and they have plenty of life in them - probably another 5 or 6k miles so I can't really fault them.


I bought a set of the F1 Asy 3's for my Mk3 about 1500 miles ago.

I'd say they are marginally quieter than the Bridgestones I had on. I think that they are just as good in the wet, but can't spot any benefits in the dry. In fact, possibly not as good as the Bridgestones in the dry - I find that they feel a bit less sure going into bends fast, but that might be my imagination or (lack of?) driving style.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I know it has been debated in other posts on changing all 4 tyres on a quattro; however, here is what the manual says:

*On vehicles with four-wheel drive, all four wheels must always be fitted with tyres of the same type, make and tread pattern, as otherwise the driveline can be damaged by variations in the wheel speeds. For the same reason, only use a spare wheel* which has the same rolling circumference as the normal road wheels.*

It is your choice, but I always change all 4 in one go and I love the Michelin Pilot Sport 3.

Ant


----------



## Marcusrumney (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi.
I have a fsi Quattro black edition.
Previously had 4 Pirelli pzero on but changed the back ones to Toyo proxes sport. The car does not handle at all well now.
Has anyone else had experience of these?
Is it true if 4wd you should change all 4 tyres at the same time too? So if I put toyo on the front would the car be ok ? Or are the toyo rubbish? I thought Toyo were ok?
Thanks


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

By the way, I have a question:

I will need to change my tires for the first time (almost 30k km) and I see that front are still ok but rear's are done, is it not strange? I drive a 2.0 tfso quattro but most of the time in 'Confort', meaning FWD, isn't it?


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

When I got my TTS it had Yokohama's on it and they were truly awful, so glad to see the back of them. I previously had Continental Contisport 5's on my S3 and loved them although they wear quite quickly. I have put 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4S's on the TTS now and love them, worth the extra investment to get the best out of the car.

Keep an eye on tyre wear and get the fronts and rears swapped over every 5k. I've been using the same tyre dealer since I started driving and they do this for free for me now.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I've had Yokohamas in the past too and changing to Goodyears was like getting a Silent Night mattress after kipping on a park bench.

Goodyears get my vote, will be getting them again when my current tyres need changing, no question.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've had Goodyears on the mk1,2 and 3 and they never disappoint,brilliant synergy.

Michelin on BMW's..just the way it is


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

I've just swapped all 4 Hankooks to Michelin Pilot Sport 4S and they are excellent, much quieter than the Hankooks.


----------



## scafell (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry for the hijack. Still got the Hankooks on my TT but looking to replace at some point. Got 5ml left on front and 4ml left on back - approx how many miles am I likely to get out of them?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

scafell said:


> Sorry for the hijack. Still got the Hankooks on my TT but looking to replace at some point. Got 5ml left on front and 4ml left on back - approx how many miles am I likely to get out of them?


How long is a piece if string ? There's all sorts of variables at play here.Are you going to change them at 3mm or 1.6mm ? What's your driving style ?

Assuming you're a skinflint then ~5K-10K miles.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

leopard said:


> scafell said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the hijack. Still got the Hankooks on my TT but looking to replace at some point. Got 5ml left on front and 4ml left on back - approx how many miles am I likely to get out of them?
> ...


I'm going to say 8,122.6

Let me know if I win anything :lol:


----------



## Cale262 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm running 275/30R20 Michelin PS4S and they are nice and quiet while also being comfortable. I've always run the MPSS and even seen that you can get a great deal on them ever since the 4S has been released, can't go wrong with the MPSS either.


----------



## scafell (Jun 9, 2018)

leopard said:


> scafell said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the hijack. Still got the Hankooks on my TT but looking to replace at some point. Got 5ml left on front and 4ml left on back - approx how many miles am I likely to get out of them?
> ...


Cheers. I'm just thinking ahead whether I'll need to change them this year or next, based on 10k miles/year & mostly chilled out non-agressive driving style to/from work (unless the Mrs is in the car!).


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Old thread I know but just in case you own a 2WD TT, you should definitely buy or at least consider Goodyear's Eagle F1 Asymmetric 5. Last week I replaced Conti 2 (front) and Kumho Ecsta Le Sport (rear) that had been put on by the previous owner some 6/7 years ago (crazy right ?) . Anyway, bought the car in July (60K on the clock but had done only 8K miles in the last 7 years).Tyres still had 5mm left on them but I just could not trust them on wet days, wheels would constantly spin, not great. No cracks so other than the very poor grip when wet I didn't really have a need to replace them.

I am a lot more confident now that I had the Asym 5s put on. The grip, wet or dry comfort, feedback and handling are unbelievably better now. Could not get wheels to spin in 1st/2nd gear which was always the case with old tyres.

Paid £103/each (225 50 17) fitted after discount at National Tyres. Highly recommended.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

another advocate for Michelin PS4S. I found them to be a little noiser than PZERO but they just have that little bit more confidence when really pushing.

My only other comment would be never scrimp on tyres - its the only contact point with the road and just look at some of the big tests and the difference in stopping distance alone and thats before you start to consider enjoyment of driving through the feedback and confidence a good tyre will give you.


----------



## ArtistX (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking for others experiences or advice before buying new tyres all round.

These were on the car when I bought it.

Toyo Proxes Sport 255/30R20 92Y XL

Never heard of them before, although they do seem very good in all weathers and quiet especially compared to my last TTS that I put Goodyear asymmetric 3`s on these were so noisy it was ridiculous couldn't wait to get rid and I would not buy them again for any car.

So basically, 20in rims TTS Mk3 looking for low noise and good grip all round not bothered about fuel stats or longevity just the best options.

Cheers guys


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Dunlop Sport Maxx RT2 have one of the lowest noise ratings of 67 you can get, coupled with an 'A' rating in the wet.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

ArtistX said:


> Looking for others experiences or advice before buying new tyres all round.
> 
> These were on the car when I bought it.
> 
> ...


Hiya I've just put michelin ps4s on mine but not 255/30/20 instead I've gone for 225/35/20 nice and quiet and not so harsh over our bad roads really has transformed the car

Russell


----------



## ArtistX (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks guys I decided to buy the same make/model I already have as the noise level is pretty low and the grip seems good even on my worn ones.

Cheers


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Michelin PS4S are by far the best I have tested so far. They might be a little bit more noisy when brand new but it improves quickly.


----------



## Mr TTUSA (Oct 24, 2019)

I have a Michelin pilot sport A/S3 + on my 2016 Audi TT Quattro. I need new tires b/c of treadware. Deciding between the same tires vs the Michelin pilot sport all season 4 tires. Just wondering if anyone has an opinion on either tire. I live in north eastern Ohio that gets a decent amount of snow in the winter


----------

